# Showed up and showed out



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

Here are my boys and the wins


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yay congrats on your wins, Vic!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

congrats,beautiful boys


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

:woof: Congratulations!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

thanks guys for the comments


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

Congrats! We wanted to go to that show.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Congrats! We wanted to go to that show.


lmmfao you don't have anymore dogs to champ out right now silly


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lmmfao you don't have anymore dogs to champ out right now silly


yeah but I can still show them in the GRCH & CH class, plus I want to keep my handling skills on point, so I'm for hire lmfao!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> yeah but I can still show them in the GRCH & CH class, plus I want to keep my handling skills on point, so I'm for hire lmfao!


lmmfao you still gotta GR CH the girls! lol @ for hire.... Steph should pimp you out to the bully world!


----------



## SemperFiBullies_Manny (May 12, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> lmmfao you still gotta GR CH the girls! lol @ for hire.... Steph should pimp you out to the bully world!


Shoot what makes she doesn't already? Everytime I show someone else's dog she's like "show me the money".


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

SemperFiBullies_Manny said:


> Shoot what makes she doesn't already? Everytime I show someone else's dog she's like "show me the money".


Woot woot that a girl, Steph!


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

u guys r silly....


----------

